# How should I replace a broken Pella window?



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I recently purchased a house that has mostly Pella windows. Today the outer pane of glass in one of my master bedroom windows broke. The window is approximately 33X81 and is a fixed double pane picture window (it doesn't open). The other matching window in the room needs replaced because the seal has broken and it's foggy and has condensation.

Option 1: Call my local Pella dealer and have both windows replaced. Around here, most window/glass places won't touch Pella windows.

Option 2: Replace both windows with a single hung, double pane option so I would be able to open the windows and get a nice breeze in the bedroom when the weather is nice.

For option 2, what brand do you recommend?

Based on the condition of the existing Pella windows in his house, I'm not a big fan of them. Are Anderson windows good? Should I go with a generic local window maker?

If you were in my shoes, what route would you go?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If all you have are fixed windows in the bedroom, I would consider installing either casement or single hung windows due to egress requirements. Andersen and Jeld Wen windows are good. I prefer YKK, but their market is so limited, you may not have that option. I would have a window company come out and measure for the windows to make double dog sure they will fit once they arrive. You don't want a window that is 1/2" too wide with those brick.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations.

I have an exterior door in the bedroom as well as an exterior door accessible from the master bathroom, so egress requirements should be okay.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I would shop around for double-hung windows . As _TALL_ as they are , opening the top sash _down_ would seem more ergonomic than bending down to open a single hung .

I would _NOT_ advise putting _THAT_ big of a casement window in !

Edit : is that a fixed window (in a bathroom ?) next to it ? 

Builder must have had allergies !:biggrin2:


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

dd57chevy said:


> Edit : is that a fixed window (in a bathroom ?) next to it?
> 
> Builder must have had allergies !:biggrin2:


Yep. The one next to it is a fixed, frosted window in the bathroom.

Almost all the windows in the house are large, fixed Pella windows. The builder either had bad allergies or wasn't a big fan of a nice cool breeze. Seems odd to me to not have windows that open in the bedroom, but what do I know. :wink2:


----------



## coastalwindows (Mar 29, 2018)

You could replace it with a new single hung window. I would say casement but since it is a bathroom, that might be too much of an opening for an area that needs privacy. If you do want to get it repaired yourself, take out the glazing bead around the exterior and measure the glass unit. You would need to call in your local glass guys and order an IG unit. Buy a caliper and measure the thickness of the IG unit as well. You cannot replace the single glass because the dual pane comes together as one unit.


----------



## marichris (Apr 6, 2018)

I am having issues with my older pella windows now (circa 1987). Pella no longer has parts for them so I am getting a quote from Anderson next week. Have a ridiculous high quote from Pella. FYI , I have some original 1970s Anderson windows that have had no issues. We remodeled and used Anderson's mid range price windows and have had no issues. Pella windows have caused more problems than any of my other windows. Stay away from Pella. I like personally will stick w Anderson. A casement window would be nice, try your local glass company as suggested. May save $$.


----------

